# 18 Teeth extracted.



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello,

Our sweet boy had to have 18 teeth extractions (12 incisors and 6 premolars/molars.) Luigi is 7.4 yrs and is a delight. We are beside ourselves this has happened and know we have no one to blame but ourselves. He saw the Vet regularly and they recommended cleaning but unfortunately we only had it done once when he was a puppy. He showed zero signs of any discomfort he played tug of war, fetch etc. there was some visible build up but not horrible looking at all. His breath did smell bad in the last few months. He never let us brush so we just gave up. He is on pain meds and antibiotics and is almost back to his old self even chased his tail today. Moving forward we will be brushing his teeth and having annual cleanings. 
Has anyone else gone through this with their pup? Specifically so many extractions?
Thank you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor baby, and poor you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fortunately, mine seem to have inherited good teeth, and they also are good about letting me brush them. My oldest is 8 and every year I ask my vet about cleaning. She looks at him and says, "I wouldn't do it at this point... they look great!"

So I think it's partly brushing and partly just luck of the genetic draw.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I have had Milo's teeth cleaned twice with about 8 extractions altogether. He is nine. This is despite brushing - there must be a hereditary piece here.


----------



## Bocce (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh wow. I hope he is okay. I have an almost 5 month old puppy and do nothing with his teeth. Help!!! What should I start doing>? TX!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I question sugar. If you look at ingredient lists, especially on treat packaging, there is usually sugar hidden in there somewhere. Sugar is in fruits. Dogs in the wild have bones to gnaw on (nature's toothbrush). I think it behooves us to eliminate sugar in any form from the diet, especially if you can not brush your dog's teeth.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about your experience. Our vet recommended we have Shama's teeth cleaned. We're planning to do so next month. We need to get better at regular brushing (we use one of those rubber things you put on your finger to turn pages along with poultry flavored canine toothpaste). My sister's vet recommended she feed baby carrots to her small dogs if she's not going to regularly brush their teeth. We give Shama one carrot chip a day . . .


----------



## Pancake (Oct 20, 2010)

Luigi has been on vet approved food Hills Prescription and also Blue Wilderness. Even at one point a specific dental food. he’s very picky and the only dental chews he would tolerate do have sugar. I’m inclined to believe this is a combo of genetics. He was the runt of the litter and is barely 9 lbs at 7yrs old. He also had LCP disease at 9 months old and had surgery. Our breeder is wonderful no blame just luck of the draw. Trying not to beat ourselves up and focus on his care. I will be trying carrots but he usually only likes them cooked. Brushing and of course again an annual cleaning.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your boy. Coincidentally, just last Tuesday I had Layla's teeth cleaned for the first time. I was scared to death. Can't even imagine how you felt knowing they were going to have to extract some teeth. She did fine, but it sure is a much more serious procedure than I realized. She was loopy for about 2 days, then by Friday was back to her normal self. I have always been very diligent about brushing her teeth every day, but my best efforts only lasted 3 1/2 years and they needed to be done. I don't know whether there's a genetic component or not, but I will keep being disciplined about the brushing and hope at least to buy 3 1/2 years again :grin2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So far the vet says Willow doesn't need to have her teeth cleaned. We are due for a wellness checkup and we'll see what he says this time. I try to brush Willow's teeth daily. I have to use my finger to get the back teeth but I use a doggie toothbrush on the front and sides. I also use doggie toothpaste. She also will chew bully sticks frequently. Her teeth look really white to me. Hopefully she will continue to have good teeth.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bocce said:


> Oh wow. I hope he is okay. I have an almost 5 month old puppy and do nothing with his teeth. Help!!! What should I start doing>? TX!


Brush his teeth regularly, with an enzymatic toothpaste. There are several. The brand I use is Petrodex. It's best if you can brush daily, but it should be at least 3 times per week.

If they won't let you brush their teeth to begin with, the most important part is to get the enzymatic toothpaste into their mouths. Try to smear it on their teeth with a finger, and if you can't even do that, see if they will lick it off your finger. There are several favors, and most dogs like them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tux's Mom said:


> I question sugar. If you look at ingredient lists, especially on treat packaging, there is usually sugar hidden in there somewhere. Sugar is in fruits. Dogs in the wild have bones to gnaw on (nature's toothbrush). I think it behooves us to eliminate sugar in any form from the diet, especially if you can not brush your dog's teeth.


I don't know why people "can't" brush their dogs' teeth, or at least get the toothpaste into their mouths. That is half the battle.

But I agree about foods with sugar. Although my dogs (especially Kodi) get SOME fruit, it is not a major part of their diet. And I feed almost no manufactured treat foods. I use whole, roasted meats, cubed small, for the most part. The only commercial "treats" I buy are pure, dehydrated meats.


----------

